# NE 183 - M18 Control Panel



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi.Just returned home after a nice weekend away.I have just noticed that the control panel on my Swift Voyager is showing an input into the battery of 41.9 Amps....and it won't reset.Obviously this figure is wrong as I am parked in my back garden!!I have tried resetting the panel by removing it and unplugging it,even took out the internal memory battery.Reconnected and it still shows the same.Anyone any thoughts.Is the panel beyond hope?Many thanks


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Ovalball,
I can confirm to you what this means tomorow, 
Andy


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

OK Andy,Thank You.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

A small transistor on the fuse board has failed , everything will still work fine just the reading will be wrong. Replacement fuse board will be required.

Mark


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Reading on NE183*

Hi

I agree with CLS. Same thing happened to me last year, but showing 47 amps going in. Fuse board was replaced and it was all sorted. It did not seem to do any harm.

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ovalball,

As has been suggested, the small transistor in your fusebox has failed. While it is possible to replace the component on its own (looks like a small orange block) it is easier to replace the entire fuse board.

Your dealer should be able to advise, and order the replacement, but please drop me a PM if you need any more information.

Thanks,

Ash


----------

